# FeeBay anomalies



## UncleBruce (Apr 12, 2021)

Here are two recent FeeBay auctions for identical items:

*Country Club Malt Liquor 8 oz Flat Top Beer Can- USBC 241-01 - MINTY (2 sided)*
*Country Club - 8 oz. flat top - blank oval*
The first one sells for $139.19 on April 4 of this year
The second sells at $29.89 on April 12 of this year

Only 8 days apart.  This is a great example of why using FeeBay to "VALUE" your items is a nearly useless tool.  Value is always subjective and ever changing.  An item's value can only be determined by ourselves and what we are willing to sell/buy at.  There is no rule of thumb, set in stone,  guide book value or anything that can tell us what something is worth.


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 12, 2021)

I believe the $139 auction is a victim of shill bidding. Almost half of the bids are one person bidding against himself. 

There are more cans like that on the bayselling for BIN/OBO for around $20. Very weird how it went so high.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 12, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> I believe the $139 auction is a victim of shill bidding. Almost half of the bids are one person bidding against himself.
> There are more cans like that on the bayselling for BIN/OBO for around $20. Very weird how it went so high.


The problem occurs when folks use feebay as a pricing tool not taking in to account that there is fictitious activity taking place.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2021)

I've seen this many many times & agree ebay is so unpredictable it can't be used as a pricing tool. From my experiance many of these odd high or low prices are not shills & are legite. The problem is 2 things, some people are just totally clueless & some just have way to much money to spend & don't care & some have both these problems combined for a real disaster. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's a Perfect example, This guy finds a Case of these Koppitz Melchers, First one sells for $250. Now after selling a few he can't even get a $50 bid.

Koppitz-Melchers Beer Bottle Detroit Michigan Star paper label Pre-prohibition | eBay


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

NOW, Fast forward to one week later & the same Bottle that could get no bids gets 5 bids & sells for over $107+. how you explain that?


Koppitz-Melchers Beer Bottle Detroit Michigan Star paper label Pre-prohibition | eBay


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 14, 2021)

Happens to me all the time...I'll list something on eBay, it won't sell, I'll relist it, and all of a sudden the price rockets up.  Guess it just depends on who is searching on eBay and how they are searching.  Definitely no rhyme or reason.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 14, 2021)

I see $100 bottles sell for $500 and $500 bottles sell for $100 in better condition.  It definitely has to do with the time of the year too ( like tax season)People have extra cash or holidays where people don't have extra cash. Then there is the who is searching this year vs last year.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

I was watching a item on ebay that got relisted over & over every week for months. Finally I said I'm going to bid on it. I bid on it. Then at the end the snippers get in a bidding War & the price Skyrockets to quadruple what they could of got it for last week or the 10 weeks before that? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Happens to me all the time...I'll list something on eBay, it won't sell, I'll relist it, and all of a sudden the price rockets up.  Guess it just depends on who is searching on eBay and how they are searching.  Definitely no rhyme or reason.




Yeah, same thing has happened to me, That's why I said many times these odd suspicious looking high bids are really legite instead of shill bids. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 14, 2021)

These stories are all the anomalies that drive me crazy about feeBay.  It's all nutty.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Apr 16, 2021)

This bugs me even more, clearly a case of labels put on incorrect bottles, and or incorrect time period bottles, and not listing them as such, The Burger Brau (with a 12oz label) was just sold yesterday, and although not for much money, the label looks to be on an 11oz Steinie, another listing is current, and the seller doesn't list that most of the bottles in the listing have older labels on much newer bottles......Wanted to add after posting this, looking through the sellers other items that sold the Burger Brau, chances are good that he may have picked up that bottle as it was not knowing that the label may not be original to the bottle as it was the only bottle he had listed and his "other" items were random, the other seller though looks as if he should have known what he's selling.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I was watching a item on ebay that got relisted over & over every week for months. Finally I said I'm going to bid on it. I bid on it. Then at the end the snippers get in a bidding War & the price Skyrockets to quadruple what they could of got it for last week or the 10 weeks before that? LEON.


I tried bidding on this one site. Great items with $.99 bids. No bids on most items. Any item i bid on always get sniped at the end, every time.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> These stories are all the anomalies that drive me crazy about feeBay.  It's all nutty.


Is there no standard anymore?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> This bugs me even more, clearly a case of labels put on incorrect bottles, and or incorrect time period bottles, and not listing them as such, The Burger Brau (with a 12oz label) was just sold yesterday, and although not for much money, the label looks to be on an 11oz Steinie, another listing is current, and the seller doesn't list that most of the bottles in the listing have older labels on much newer bottles......Wanted to add after posting this, looking through the sellers other items that sold the Burger Brau, chances are good that he may have picked up that bottle as it was not knowing that the label may not be original to the bottle as it was the only bottle he had listed and his "other" items were random, the other seller though looks as if he should have known what he selling.View attachment 223491View attachment 223492


Overpriced frauds. This rip everyone off attitude is really out of control. Hard to trust anyone. Very sad.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 16, 2021)

In my opinion, I feel if you are looking at a paper label bottle on feebay... BUYER BEWARE. 



ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I tried bidding on this one site. Great items with $.99 bids. No bids on most items. Any item i bid on always get sniped at the end, every time.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I wonder if there is a way to report that seller?  Got to be a way to can them.  Of course it is only a temp fix as they just go, get a new email and start a new account.  Not sure if feeBay even cares as long as they are raking in their selling fees.  I'll bet that the seller is probably claiming the so called WINNER this is beating your minimum bids out is a non payer to beat those fees.  Shill bidding is illegal if it can be proven.  Proving it is the problem.


----------

